# 17/45 Tubes In Butterfly Configuration



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just received some 17/45 tubing and was wondering how this might work as a butterfly set-up. So fellas, what would be good for the tubes? Single tube, double tube. I've been using single tube @ roughly 41" draw with good speed., 3/4 butterfly. Any other tube size more fitting? 3/8 ammo and Dollar General marbles for ammo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

IHS
gb


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Moving Topic to Slingshots and Tubes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> Just received some 17/45 tubing and was wondering how this might work as a butterfly set-up. So fellas, what would be good for the tubes? Single tube, double tube. I've been using single tube @ roughly 41" draw with good speed., 3/4 butterfly. Any other tube size more fitting? 3/8 ammo and Dollar General marbles for ammo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> 
> IHS
> gb


I've tried 1842 tubes in full butterfly with poor results. I'll be interested in how this works out for you. 1745 is, in my opinion, overkill for 3/8 steel.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I don't have a crony, but at full butterfly draw the speed seems to faster than the 3/4 draw. I have double tapered TBG on one rig and can tell it is not quite as fast. Another has tapered 107's and the tubes seems a little faster. No handslap at all from the 17/45's. What is amazing is how little force is required to pull the tubes back, and the velocity obtained is quite a amazing. Why so little force yet such decent velocity? Thanks fellas.

IHS
gb


----------

